# Happy New Year...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Not sure I'll remember to post after work so I'll do it now. I hope everyone on here has a safe New Years Eve and a wonderful New Year. May your roots run deep and your thatch be minimal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy New Year!

Our New Year's Eve bowl game got cancelled due to covid - a fitting bookend to 2020. :lol:


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Gonna be a great year......I retire Feb 1st.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Gonna be a great year......I retire Feb 1st.


Congrats!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks @Ware HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL AND GOD BLESS


----------

